# A FREE $2,000 Check! (wtf??)



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Has anybody been hearing this "it's all gonna be different! No debts, no work, a military truck came and looked at our farm, wrote our names down and we all got a chump change free $2,000 booby bar check!"

I saw some video "emperor of the world" "king of kings".....and how anybody who doesn't like it must be killed because they're "a great evil" in out world of beautiful flowers, where all our needs are going to be magically met....?

I called MI, they say no weird there, but they hear rumors of something going on east coast...?

Have we been invaded by the UN on some soft coup? Is it all just a riot starting hoax?


----------



## Arizona Infidel (Oct 5, 2013)

What?


----------



## Silverback (Jan 20, 2014)

I an unsure if she is drunk, high, or right.


----------



## SAR-1L (Mar 13, 2013)

Odd, I like you but this thread is barely coherent. if you just got a 2,000$ check, screenshot for and prove it.


----------



## Dr. Prepper (Dec 20, 2012)

Why did you post that?


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

How close to Carlsbad are you? You might want to buy some lead shielding!


----------



## Silverback (Jan 20, 2014)

Its the fluoride... I am sure of it.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Just sayin'


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

Lay off the Weed.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

1 800 bad drug.


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

Someone has been hittin the shrooms.. I remember one time in high school, I tried shroom tea.. I opened the fridge door and the tomatoes said "Shut the ****ing door! The light is killin our eyes!" Never tried them after that..


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

even tho it makes minimal sense, it looks like a post made in desperate fear...

if odd is a dope smoker, puff puff pass :

if not, and can provide a photo of the cheque, then maybe, just maybe there is merit, any other members in the area that have had a surprise visit??


----------



## Arizona Infidel (Oct 5, 2013)

Beach Kowboy said:


> Someone has been hittin the shrooms.. I remember one time in high school, I tried shroom tea.. I opened the fridge door and the tomatoes said "Shut the ****ing door! The light is killin our eyes!" Never tried them after that..


You might have something there. If you follow the link in oddapples sig line you'll see. Somebody might have made a mistake. 
Good luck Oddapple. I hope the return trip is a smooth one.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

There are videos claiming these things out right now. If you had looked instead of just trying to come off with something hateful that you think it makes you sound cute to say - it has nothing to do with me, it is some hoaxy thing about everyone getting checks and etc. I just wondered if others were hearing about it or had seen what it really was about. As far as shrooms and weed go, at least I'm not pretending I'm going to save anybody with a shotgun and hoarding supplies for other people. I wasn't trying to be stupid or hateful - i was pretty suprised at some of you who were. But I wouldn't be calling others stupid or tripping if I was you....


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

oddapple said:


> There are videos claiming these things out right now. If you had looked instead of just trying to come off with something hateful that you think it makes you sound cute to say - it has nothing to do with me, it is some hoaxy thing about everyone getting checks and etc. I just wondered if others were hearing about it or had seen what it really was about. As far as shrooms and weed go, at least I'm not pretending I'm going to save anybody with a shotgun and hoarding supplies for other people. I wasn't trying to be stupid or hateful - i was pretty suprised at some of you who were. But I wouldn't be calling others stupid or tripping if I was you....


 Read your first post maybe you did not say what you meant, it made no sense.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

If you got a check for 2000.00 It's likely a Nigerian scam. Don't cash it and never wire money to anyone.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

csi-tech said:


> If you got a check for 2000.00 It's likely a Nigerian scam. Don't cash it and never wire money to anyone.


Boy, I must be the Nigerian Price's favorite then. He gave me a check for $5,000,000!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Oddapple,

Nobody was trying to be mean, just poking a little fun at your post. Seriously, I read it 3 times and I didn't understand what you were trying to say and I'm one smart son of a bitch! 

So lighten up a bit big guy and lets try this again.


----------



## nephilim (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

nephilim said:


>


Yes, another round...I think I'm bored with it.





 here's the dumb hoaxy thing I was hallucinating when I was high on all my drugs. Not high enough to believe it....that's why the first thing I asked was if anybody else had heard or seen anything about it.






This is the other weird one that it is allegedly about. Who knows?

I think it has something to do with this: http://giftoftruth.wordpress.com/swissindo-trust/

I don't really get any of it, finances aren't a talent.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Ok, well I take it that no one knows anything about it and having passed by to act a-holes, got nothing else -


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

oddapple said:


> Yes, another round...I think I'm bored with it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this article is less coherent than your original post

please do a layman's version and explain why you got a $2000 cheque???? and a photo if possible (just blank out your name)

??????????????????????????????


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

No....the information there is about all I found which is why I brought it and, for those too high or stupid to read english letters, I-never-said-I-got-a-check....?....it says "I'm gonna get one?!? Wtf" because in the stuff it says WE-ARE-ALL going to get a check....so I really kind of feel like nobody even really looked, like you now after I put the same thing I saw and said "I don't get it, what do you make of it?" - so haha the "coherent post" gag yes, yes....that's not all there is about whatever swissindo is and supposedly the un, but if you think they're incoherent then it would be youtube or them, not me to receive complaints I did not produce the materials.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

you brought it up, and it may seem completely logical to you, it's confusing as hell for me

sounds like agenda 21, and what was with the big army truck post??


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

All I can say is
View attachment 4820


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

I made it through about 3 minutes of the first video and about 2 minutes of the second and all I can say is that is 5 minutes of my life that I will never get back.


----------



## Dogsrule (Mar 28, 2014)

oddapple said:


> Ok, well I take it that no one knows anything about it and having passed by to act a-holes, got nothing else -


I know nothing about it for sure. Hope you get it figured out.


----------



## Go2ndAmend (Apr 5, 2013)

Should I grab the tin foil or the turkey feathers?


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

Wtf?!?!


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

Go2ndAmend said:


> Should I grab the tin foil or the turkey feathers?









.........


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

I was being a smart ass. As usual. I read over the OP several times and personally thought it was some kind of joke because it was kinda all over the place... Wasn't tryin to offend. Just seemed to me the drunk ramblings of someone. Which I do ALL THE TIME. Just check my posts..lol


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

oddapple said:


> Has anybody been hearing this "it's all gonna be different! No debts, no work, a military truck came and looked at our farm, wrote our names down and we all got a chump change free $2,000 booby bar check!"
> 
> I saw some video "emperor of the world" "king of kings".....and how anybody who doesn't like it must be killed because they're "a great evil" in out world of beautiful flowers, where all our needs are going to be magically met....?
> 
> ...


2 of my daughters live in a 1993 mobile home I purchased a few years ago, it has 3 bedrooms and the rent on the 3rd bedroom pays for the lot rent. So my daughters pay utilities and property taxes and we are all happy.

Recently the 3rd room came up for rent and they put it up on craigslist and shortly after that they got a check in the mail for $5000 
They assumed it was for a years + worth of rent plus utilities and called me before depositing it in the bank.

I put the brakes on that really fast and told them to bring the check to me.

There was no letter in the envelope telling us what the money was for, in fact in the space to put a memo it said "free cash"

So I told her to hold the check until the person moved in, which of course didn't happen.

I am not sure what harm depositing the check would have done, but the bottom line is don't deposit checks you shouldn't.

I shredded the check a few days after she didn't show up.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Montana Rancher said:


> 2 of my daughters live in a 1993 mobile home I purchased a few years ago, it has 3 bedrooms and the rent on the 3rd bedroom pays for the lot rent. So my daughters pay utilities and property taxes and we are all happy.
> 
> Recently the 3rd room came up for rent and they put it up on craigslist and shortly after that they got a check in the mail for $5000
> They assumed it was for a years + worth of rent plus utilities and called me before depositing it in the bank.
> ...


the is a scam going where they are after the bank details of the "hit"

they have the name, address and bank details of the target... all they need is a I'd and dob and they can bleed you dry, then apply for credit and screw you some more

so the warning is valid but report to the cops for the love of god, so many people have been burnt by this (I dont use cheques so it doesn't effect me too much, but was a big media campaign on this)


----------



## Arizona Infidel (Oct 5, 2013)

oddapple said:


> There are videos claiming these things out right now. If you had looked instead of just trying to come off with something hateful that you think it makes you sound cute to say - it has nothing to do with me, it is some hoaxy thing about everyone getting checks and etc. I just wondered if others were hearing about it or had seen what it really was about. As far as shrooms and weed go, at least I'm not pretending I'm going to save anybody with a shotgun and hoarding supplies for other people. I wasn't trying to be stupid or hateful - i was pretty suprised at some of you who were. But I wouldn't be calling others stupid or tripping if I was you....





oddapple said:


> Ok, well I take it that no one knows anything about it and having passed by to act a-holes, got nothing else -





oddapple said:


> No....the information there is about all I found which is why I brought it and, for those too high or stupid to read english letters, I-never-said-I-got-a-check....?....it says "I'm gonna get one?!? Wtf" because in the stuff it says WE-ARE-ALL going to get a check....so I really kind of feel like nobody even really looked, like you now after I put the same thing I saw and said "I don't get it, what do you make of it?" - so haha the "coherent post" gag yes, yes....that's not all there is about whatever swissindo is and supposedly the un, but if you think they're incoherent then it would be youtube or them, not me to receive complaints I did not produce the materials.


Well, I was being nice about it and poking a little fun, but since your gonna be a dick, let me rephrase it for you.
What the **** are you babbling about you psychotic maniac?


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Arizona Infidel said:


> Well, I was being nice about it and poking a little fun, but since your gonna be a dick, let me rephrase it for you.
> What the **** are you babbling about you psychotic maniac?


Nothing. Go back to sleep. Bankers and lawyers will handle everything. Top people. Really...


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

The bankers and lawyers are top chaps! Cue up and let the mop handles dance the waltz! There are too many argyle socks in my drawer and bones in my ice cream. Now where is that cat I left on the banister. Poor guy, must be getting fit now that those helicopters flew over. Well, I have to go. The television people are telling me to go buy a donut for the pony show circus tonight.

If you can't beat em', join em'.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

csi-tech said:


> The bankers and lawyers are top chaps! Cue up and let the mop handles dance the waltz! There are too many argyle socks in my drawer and bones in my ice cream. Now where is that cat I left on the banister. Poor guy, must be getting fit now that those helicopters flew over. Well, I have to go. The television people are telling me to go buy a donut for the pony show circus tonight.
> 
> If you can't beat em', join em'.


I do not care who you are, that is funny! :lol:


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

I watched much of the video's but could not make heads or tails out of it.

If this were true and the military was going door to door in an entire area, it would have at least made the local news. It would be very hard to keep something like this under wraps. There is no news period.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Well this is certainly an odd thread, I believe in random acts of kindness, a 2000.00 check is probably not such an act. Anyway good luck with that.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

i still want a layman's version of this post, I have tried the sober decipher method and the drunk decipher method, all I get is $2000 cheques are randomly been handed out by unmarked military tucks in a particular area?? 

oddapple the problem you are finding, no one understands this thread but you, try rewriting it for us dumb arses that are clearly not as smart as you are

you may have actually stumbled across something that may be worth looking into more, but at the moment, my stupidity is getting the better of me


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

pheniox17 said:


> i still want a layman's version of this post, I have tried the sober decipher method and the drunk decipher method, all I get is $2000 cheques are randomly been handed out by unmarked military tucks in a particular area??
> 
> oddapple the problem you are finding, no one understands this thread but you, try rewriting it for us dumb arses that are clearly not as smart as you are
> 
> you may have actually stumbled across something that may be worth looking into more, but at the moment, my stupidity is getting the better of me


I think your tagline explains it best Phoenix. In this case 2 + 2 = 197.3.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

I don't think oddapple understands it either. That's why he brought it here. He was hoping that maybe someone here had. At least, that's my assessment. 

I did a cursory search on the internet and found nothing. But, it was just a cursory search.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Inor said:


> I think your tagline explains it best Phoenix. In this case 2 + 2 = 197.3.


and all this time I was bringing my intellect into question lol


----------



## lancestar2 (Jul 8, 2013)

oddapple said:


> No....the information there is about all I found which is why I brought it and, for those too high or stupid to read english letters, I-never-said-I-got-a-check....?...*.it says "I'm gonna get one?!? Wtf" because in the stuff it says WE-ARE-ALL going to get a check*....so I really kind of feel like nobody even really looked, like you now after I put the same thing I saw and said "I don't get it, what do you make of it?" - so haha the "coherent post" gag yes, yes....that's not all there is about whatever swissindo is and supposedly the un, but if you think they're incoherent then it would be youtube or them, not me to receive complaints I did not produce the materials.


...I once got an offer a lady claiming to be from the US government with a heavy accent. She told me I WON a 25,000 dollar grant from the government!!! ::clapping:: I was very excited and all she needed was my checking account to wire me the money right away!

Well, I told her I didn't feel very comfortable giving out that information on the telephone so I reqested another means of transporting the money. She then explained she could also transfer the money through a money order style transaction and would have to call me back upon my arrival at the bank. I went on to explain to her that I didn't FEEL like going out to the bank and explained how difficult it would be for me to achieve that task...

She started to become slightly frustrated but we continued discussing the options of getting this free grant money into my hands! :-D

I told her she could just mail me a check through the postal service, as she said that was one of my options in getting the money but she really was concerned about me getting my money in a much faster method. She did ask for my address but I again told her I didn't want to give that information out and told her to please look it up on the government data base.

She now rather frustrated with me more... explained she had no means of getting that information. I started off on a mini rant about the ineffectiveness of government to accomplish simple tasks... she was rather speechless and stuned for a moment... but then we continued AGAIN on the process of getting this FREE MONEY GRANT into my hands once again! :-D

She went on to explain that this free money grant had to be use for education purposes! We went over the areas of what was and what was NOT covered... She told me NO on the following suggestions I told her I would like to do with this money! Drinking binge NO! Road Trip to Las Vagas! NO! illgeal drug binge NO! Vodka party NO! buying a new sports car NO! ...She explained the money was only valid for educational purposes however it did not require me to verify where I spent the money! ...so I asked her what would stop me from going on a drinking binge with my free money grant... her reply was just say you wont do it OK... I then asked her OK so I won't go but I can secretly still go on my drinking binge right? ... she then asked if I was stupid... :sad: I told her that was VERY rude of her and I again went off on a mini rant only to be interrupted form her...

She now seemed to be upset and not convinced that I truly wanted this FREE MONEY GRANT so I had to reinsure that YES I WANTED IT!

..and with that we then once again continued to discuss how to get this FREE MONEY GRANT into my hands for real this time! 

She informed me that I needed to wire a small amount of money to the government first THEN when they verify the account is a real account they can send it ALL back plus my FREE MONEY GRANT!  I was getting excited we were finally getting close to making this a final deal!!!!!

She wanted $500.00 to verify first. Though I really did have $500.00 I didn't want her to take my rent money out so I informed her I didn't quite have all the funds. She suggested I borrow from a friend and that gave me a fantastic idea!...

I turned on my charm and requested the lady on the phone ( I have since forgot her name) to lend me some money to help me get this grant! She was speechless so it gave me a great opportunity to sell her on the idea!!!!  I went on a long rant on how I could double her money and I would give her $1000.00 in return in a few days once I got the money back! She was getting extremly upset now and thought I was kidding around! I persisted and she just didn't see the value in that deal! ...:x I asked her how much she was making working for the government making these phone calls and she avoided the question. I then went on to trying to use her same pitch to sell her the on the idea! "YOU WOULD BE MAKING FREE MONEY!" I offered to invite her to my drinking binge party that I would be hosting with all the money and she was THEN ENRAGED!  ...oops! I had let out that I was secretly planning a bad usage of the FREE MONEY GRANT!

She started screaming and yelling at me calling me stupid... imagine that somebody at the government calling the public stupid on the job!  seems kinda fishy! I called her on it and asked if she REALLY was from the government and started to grill her on what branch she was in and what department she was in and who was her boss! I wanted to file a complaint now and I would THEN continue my process to get my FREE MONEY GRANT! 

She then just insulted me a few more times and then hung up...

I never got my free money grant... nor was I convinced it was anything but a scam  but my boring afternoon was more meaningful pissing off somebody who most likely was a scam-er... I only wish I recored that conversation to share with the entire world...  ...

I felt like sharing that story and it's all true I spent about 2-3 hours on the phone discussing my options... which means that 2-3 hours they wernt trying to scam sombody else. So mission accomplished and if you have any FREE MONEY OFFERS send them my way please


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Only related to the above post but I would get calls from telemarketers years ago and I was getting quite annoyed so I started to hit on the mostly women who would call. It was 50/50 some would get upset but some would get upset then call back.


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

Montana Rancher said:


> 2 of my daughters live in a 1993 mobile home I purchased a few years ago, it has 3 bedrooms and the rent on the 3rd bedroom pays for the lot rent. So my daughters pay utilities and property taxes and we are all happy.
> 
> Recently the 3rd room came up for rent and they put it up on craigslist and shortly after that they got a check in the mail for $5000
> They assumed it was for a years + worth of rent plus utilities and called me before depositing it in the bank.
> ...


Good move on shredding the check my wife answered an ad for a mystery shopper gig. She happily came to me to show me the check that she had been mailed with instructions to deposit it to our account take some for the shopping then mail the rest to some one in Georgia. Didn't sound right to me so I ran it past NV AG fraud and our bank. Apparently the check doesn't clear your on the hook for the funds you have removed and they then have access to your account. Something comes to mind about the free lunch.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

lancestar2 said:


> ...I once got an offer a lady claiming to be from the US government with a heavy accent. She told me I WON a 25,000 dollar grant from the government!!! ::clapping:: I was very excited and all she needed was my checking account to wire me the money right away!
> 
> Well, I told her I didn't feel very comfortable giving out that information on the telephone so I reqested another means of transporting the money. She then explained she could also transfer the money through a money order style transaction and would have to call me back upon my arrival at the bank. I went on to explain to her that I didn't FEEL like going out to the bank and explained how difficult it would be for me to achieve that task...
> 
> ...


Lance -

I can see how you would give the scammers an absolute fit.  Nice work.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Yes, scammers abound. I was contacted through a friend by E-mail by a "company" that needed a representative in "my area". All I had to do was to deposit checks from customers of the "company" and then send them 80% of the funds. I said I was willing to try anything once so when I got the first check I was surprised that it was for $25000. I looked it over and saw that it had "security" features - micro-printing (that wasn't there) and a watermark that also wasn't there. I took the check to my bank and expressed my doubt about the validity of the check. It was examined by three people at the bank and we all agreed that it was a fraudulent check. I gave them the check and copies of my email conversations so they could prosecute. 

Turns out that they can't prosecute because the offenders are in a country with no legal ties to the USA. My friend was later arrested for passing bad checks and to keep from being prosecuted she had to pay all the money back. - a very large sum of money. After her husband had paid the debt she divorced him because "she couldn't trust him". He is a lot better off now and his ex-wife is not so well off and her life is going down hill fast.


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

I get emails from them sometimes about how someone died and they have millions of money they need to transfer out of the country and want your info so they can send it to you. It's amazing how many princes die in Africa.. I sometimes play along and send emails back and forth sometimes for months just to waste their time and **** with them. Then when I am tired of em I will send them the nastiest email I can write. About how much i hate Africa(where most of them are from) and nothing good comes from there and I prlly should write the rest on here(I haven't been drinkin today).. It is fun screwing with them sometimes though.


----------

